
Show HN: WeeBrix - Online Website builder - etewiah
Hello there,
We&#x27;ve created this online website builder for the real estate market and would love to hear your feedback about what it does well and what it needs to improve on.
You can try it out for free and with no obligation here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;weebrix.com
======
andrewfromx
i tried the site. I uploaded a logo and changed the colors from the default
but the generated site was kinda a mess. The logo and colors did not work
well. It would be cool if you could select a color theme and it would
automatically pick 3 colors that work well together vs. making me select RGB
values.

~~~
etewiah
Thanks for trying it out and the quick feedback - awesome. I found out when
working with some customers here that people disagreed a lot on what colors
work well together. In the end I figured the quickest way to get off the
ground would be to let people select colors themselves. In the end I think
people who care enough to have a logo for their business will have some idea
of what colors they want to use.

------
etewiah
Would also be interested in hearing what people think of the name. It is a
reference to building a property website with little (wee) bricks (brix) but
also happens to sound a bit like wix and weebly ;)

~~~
smt88
Did you have a lawyer do a name search for you and assess the name? It may be
dangerously similar to Weebly...

~~~
etewiah
Thanks for the advice. I would image a lawyer would charge a fortune just to
talk to me. Any ideas of online resources about this topic that I could use to
get an idea of the risk?

~~~
smt88
There isn't a concrete answer. A judge would try to determine whether
consumers could be confused by your name and believe that it was somehow tied
to Weebly. The results of such cases are all over the place and depend on lots
of different factors.

That's where a lawyer comes in. S/he will be able to give you an idea of
overall risk, rather than a hard "yes" or "no" answer as to whether you can
use the name. The only way to assess the risk is to have experience reading
about (and ideally representing someone in) such cases. Some law can be done
"well enough" yourself, but some things absolutely require a lawyer. Founding
documents and name searches are absolutely in the latter category.

Find a lawyer in your city who specializes in startups and get an hour of
time. You're mostly paying for experience, not for raw time, so it won't be
expensive. You can expect $0-$100 on the lower end, especially if it's trying
to get you into the office to sell more work. The most you might expect to pay
is $500. Don't worry about the price, and instead try to find the right person
-- someone who has been practicing for years and has lots of cases under
his/her belt.

Edit: I actually just realized that if your comment about WeeBrix sounding
like Weebly is searchable in the future, it would seriously hurt you in a
lawsuit. If you intend to keep the name, you should delete that immediately
and hope that there aren't any archiving/caching services that picked it up.

~~~
etewiah
Thanks for the advice. I'll ask on a few more forums.

Regarding my comment, I do make it clear that my primary reason for picking it
is that it has a connection to website builders for the property sector. The
fact that it sounds like a competitor is secondary.

------
etewiah
BTW, here is an example of a website created with weebrix:
[http://gooddeals.weebrix.com/ar/home](http://gooddeals.weebrix.com/ar/home)

